# post pics of lures you think are works of art



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

preferably commercially available.

The Dardevle in Frog. Amazing crackle paintjob.


----------



## FishGuru (Feb 26, 2010)

I just got my new Larry Dahlberg River 2 sea Clakin Crayfish. The finish is great.
Here's some pictures I took with my phone.
The lure weigh 1oz and 5in long.


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)




----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Very nice! I've seen vids of the Dahlberg craw and it looks very realistic. I would love to fish that in the local rivers for some big smallies, cats, and eyes. And the Falls minnow (and L&S?). Those Falls minnows catch tons of fish (but beware of the Japanese knockoffs), have great action and I completely agree, they are works of art. Even today, it is difficult to find a tiny crank with the action of the smallest Falls' minnows from 30+ years ago-the only one I can think of is the yo zuri aille gobi but I give the Falls the edge in action, expecially since it is a "true" jointed bait.


----------



## luredaddy (May 25, 2004)

John Snow's Musky Glider, is one of my favorite lures of all time. The inlays are remarkable on this lure. TIGGER is a true artist.








John


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

I've been admiring those inlays since the second I first saw them and have been meaning to find out what it is(foil over webbing? where does he get _that_ webbing? /how he does it. He's got some copper colored inlays that are really, really nice too.


----------



## Smead (Feb 26, 2010)

Neat site:

http://flyrodlures.com/index.html

Falls Bait Company

http://flyrodlures.com/falls.html

L&S

http://flyrodlures.com/ls.html

My personal favorite obtainable small crankbait...I wouldn't use a collector piece...are Rapala Mini Fat Raps...I wish they came in more colors...I've seen some in other than silver, gold, perch, crawdad and firetiger but am not sure if those are older ones, or only sold in Europe/Asia.


----------



## Smead (Feb 26, 2010)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Smead (Feb 26, 2010)

http://www.lurelore.com/



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Smead (Feb 26, 2010)

http://www.oldfloridalures.com/lands.htm


----------



## legendaryyaj (Nov 1, 2005)




----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

check out the artistry of fellow ogf'ers in the tackle making forum....
http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=67416


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

FishGuru said:


> View attachment 37222
> 
> 
> View attachment 37223
> ...


What color is that? Have you had any luck with it yet? I bought the Dark Brown and have caught a couple nice Smallies. I have to buy a few more because I'm afraid to loose this one, and I know I'm not using it to it's full potential


----------



## Mean Morone (Apr 12, 2004)




----------



## thelatrobe33 (May 19, 2008)

Mean Morone said:


>


Those Flitterbaits are sweet, but they need better hardware! I was pretty disappointed with the garbage hooks and lack of split rings. Once I upgraded them I fell in love.


----------



## Mean Morone (Apr 12, 2004)

Theres a reason for the lack of splitrings and the "garbage" hooks. The end result is what is important. Here's more.


----------



## thelatrobe33 (May 19, 2008)

Mean Morone said:


> Theres a reason for the lack of splitrings and the "garbage" hooks. The end result is what is important. Here's more.


I'm assuming you are affiliated w/ Smack Tackle, and I'm not trying to offend... just "constructive criticism" on my part. Do you care to elaborate on the use of those hooks and no split rings? After having had good experiences with the Gizz 3 & 4 I guess I just expected more...


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

those flitterbaits look very realistic and are very reasonably priced. Nice work!


----------



## bowhunter29 (Dec 13, 2008)

Those flitterbaits are sweet!

My suggestion for works of art: anything built by Matt McBee (www.taterhogcustomlures.com), Vince (vc1111 on the lure building forum), or TIGGER.

jeremy


----------



## FishGuru (Feb 26, 2010)

Intimidator said:


> What color is that? Have you had any luck with it yet? I bought the Dark Brown and have caught a couple nice Smallies. I have to buy a few more because I'm afraid to loose this one, and I know I'm not using it to it's full potential


It's the Dark Brown too. I tried it a couple of times at the pond where I live to see the action of it, It looks great in water. With the water being clear in the pond I can see the action of the lure, I found the most eratic movement is when you drag it on the bottom and the tail kicks mud.
I am too afraid to try out at O'shay because I need to figure a way to make it weedless and prevent hooking with Wood, getting hooked on rocks while using heavy braid in not of a big problem compared to wood.
Also, I got the wide glide and the whopper plopper too.
Good Luck.


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

FishGuru said:


> It's the Dark Brown too. I tried it a couple of times at the pond where I live to see the action of it, It looks great in water. With the water being clear in the pond I can see the action of the lure, I found the most eratic movement is when you drag it on the bottom and the tail kicks mud.
> I am too afraid to try out at O'shay because I need to figure a way to make it weedless and prevent hooking with Wood, getting hooked on rocks while using heavy braid in not of a big problem compared to wood.
> Also, I got the wide glide and the whopper plopper too.
> Good Luck.


Thanks....I'm waiting on the Dahlberg Frog to come out also, I told my wife I would like 2 of each (4 in the series) for Christmas


----------



## FishGuru (Feb 26, 2010)

Intimidator said:


> Thanks....I'm waiting on the Dahlberg Frog to come out also, I told my wife I would like 2 of each (4 in the series) for Christmas


It's out too, check his website.
thanks


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

FishGuru said:


> It's out too, check his website.
> thanks


Thanks....she said the same thing...I'm hoping she already got them

Any luck with the Wide Glide or Whopper Plopper? How do they look in the water?

Thanks


----------



## FishGuru (Feb 26, 2010)

Intimidator said:


> Thanks....she said the same thing...I'm hoping she already got them
> 
> Any luck with the Wide Glide or Whopper Plopper? How do they look in the water?
> 
> Thanks


I have not fished the wide glide yet but the WP is a great lure for top water.
Although the WP is designed for Muskie I bought it for top water bass fishing. The movement of WP is so great with different retrieve speeds and at a very low speed the head makes an irresistible head shake. 
The only problem I have with the WP is to find a matching rod as it is too heavy (2.75oz), I using my saltwater heavy spinning rod with 65LB PP line and seem to do the job until I get my hands on casting rod that can handle this much weight and heavy line.
Thanks


----------

